# Cage aggressive or just aggressive?



## SkyeYvonne (Aug 23, 2014)

Gosh, I feel so bad for having to continuously come on here and ask you all questions. But I don't know any other tegu owners aside from my breeder and he's only available once a month at reptile shows. : / 

Thor woke up completely from her little hibernation. She lays out under her basking light all the time (I also bought a new bulb and it's much hotter than the other one! Her temp pushes 110 now.) and is now eating like a fiend. Supers, small fuzzies cut in half...you name it, she'll eat it. NOW my issue is this: my sweet little girl turned into an aggressive little monster. If I go to pick her up, she hisses at me. When I DO pick her up, she squirms and trashes and will whip me with her tail. I usually don't put her down because I'm trying to show her that her little escape tactics won't scare me off, but it's gotten to the point now that I can't take her out of the tank. I have to hold her inside of it so that if she does get out of my hands, she's still in the tank and won't dart across the room or somewhere I can't get her. I feed her inside of her tank, so I wasn't sure if maybe she's super tank aggressive now because of it (which I did read could happen, but her breeder had assured me it was fine) or if she's just...going through a rebellious "pre-teen" phase? I got her on March 5th and she was probably a month or so old at the most. So she's still under a year old, and I've read that by the time she hits a year she should be relatively calm if I keep handling her. But with the way she's been acting since waking up...I'm kind of like "Noooope she's gonna hate me forever." Lol. She's just not wanting anything to do with me and it just...sucks. She used to sleep on me and crawl into my hand when I set it in the tank and now she's just like go away you filthy human.


----------



## TheBeef (Aug 29, 2014)

I can tell from the way you describe your interaction that you are trying to dominate her into submission. While your intentions are well placed, it's inappropriate that you would have to hold her down. Fortunately she's young and recently hibernated so I'd say she's still small. You haven't had the bonding time put in yet to really get that trust going. Hatchlings can be a pain in the ass, especially if they hibernate that first season. She's probably pretty cranky from sleeping.
If you are worried about her getting out, feed her in the tank. There is a way to get around the cage aggression, and it requires a lot of time on your end. You need to sit with your tegu for a day for a minimum of 4-5 hours. It does not have to be continuous, but it has to be a big enough presence that she notices you. Continue this process for a day or 2 and then try to put your hand in the tank. If she let's you touch her, keep your hand on her as long as possible. Do this for a couple days. When you feel she's relaxed, put your hand underneath her and let her get used to that. The next day lift her up a few times. It'll take awhile before she doesn't struggle when getting picked up. 
It's a process, but if you put in the time, she'll be tamed down pretty quickly. She has to get used to your sight, sounds, and smells. Approach every situation relaxed and alert. I've found reptiles of all species respond better when approached in a relaxed and calm demeanor.


----------

